# Hilfe bei Haare freistellen



## julchen (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem mit dem Freistellen von Haaren in PS CS3. Ich hab das Problem, dass ich die Feinheiten der Haare nicht richtige fregestellt bekomme. Die groben Konturen stimmern, aber ich hab da noch so einen weisse Rand um einzelne Partien, die ich nicht weg bekomme.

Wer kann mir kurz sagen, wie ich das machen muss.

http://www.plastisches.de/test/test_freigestellt_2.zip

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
also die Haare mußt du wohl von hand freistellen. Heißt mit einer Pinselspitze und der Quickmaske bzw. direkt in die Maske reinzeichnen.
Die Pinselspitze auch immer anpassen und nicht mit 100% Deckkraft zeichnen. So bekommst du auch das Durchschimmern hin welches normalerweise bei den äußersten Haaren vorkommt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hierbavida (3. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht,dass  es an der Maske liegt. mE entsteht der "Glorienschein" in den Haaren durch den hellen Hintergrund.
Entweder vorhandene Ebenenmaske nutzen 
(oder wie folgt neue erstellen.
Deshalb würde ich eine Ebenenmaske anlegen und diese mit Menu-Bild-Bildberechnung  füllen. Als Kanal blau oder grün und mit weißem bzw schwarzem Pinsel (Modus Ineinanderkopieren mit geminderter Deckkraft) nach bearbeiten.)

Der Glorienschein bleibt erhalten, deshalb neue Ebene mit kopierter Ebenenmaske und auf die neue Ebene mit Haarfarbe im Glorienschein weich malen. Die Ebenendeckkraft zur Anpassung etwas mindern.


----------



## Styler008 (6. November 2009)

Haare freistellen geht oft sehr gut über die Farbkanäle, bzw. deren Auswahl.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cs4+haare+freistellen&search_type=&aq=f

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSJUm5jbt1A


----------

